# Taking an elderly dog abroad for the first time - is it wise



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

We 've just retired, and after years of tugging bought our first motorhome last autumn, and love it! always stayed in this country because we had four dogs at the one time.

we now have the one, a cocker spaniel who is 14 and half years old. He is stone deaf, has a heart murmur which he has had for years with no ill effects, and a benign bum tumour which is causing no problems. had a check up today, all fine. He still enjoys life, though he is slowing down, and loves to go away in the van. We live in Scotland so used to cool weather. Thinking of going to France in the late summer <Sept/Oct) for the first time. Not sure what the weather would be like. vet said he should be,OK providing it is not too hot, and did not advise either way. Not sure if it would be advisable to take him away, but no-one to leave him with, and kennels a definite no no.

as we're unfamiliar with France, any advice/thoughts appreciated.

TIA
Dave and Lesley


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Can't see any reason why you shouldn't go particularly if you use the tunnel as you won't need to leave him alone in the vehicle.

There's nothing particularly different about France that would raise his stress levels so if he's ok travelling with you in the UK, France shouldn't be a problem.

Ian


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

If you stayed in the north of France the temperatures would probably be similar to the south of England - still higher than Scotland though! 

I imagine the south of France in September might be similar to now - we'd nearly 30° today which would be too much for an old dog not used to it, I'd think.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

We took fat dog our Dalmatian who is now 14 away for a year last and a bit of this year, we went to 22 countries and she loved it, she coped with the very hot climates surprisingly well, we have been back about a couple of months now and her back legs are giving out so I don't know how long will have her now, so we are so glad we all went off on our adventure, time well spent for her..

We are going away to Spain for the winter, if she is still with us she will be going, if something happens over there, we will have to cope, she wouldn't want us to go and leave her, that would be too cruel, she is fine in the van when traveling, in fact she loves it..

You can't live your life round a family pet, you do your best and as long as they are fit enough to go, then go and enjoy it, like me if something happens you will cope as sad as it is.

ray.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

just took our girl again shes 13 but for a biggish hairy dog shes getting on a bit, had quiet warmish weather and shes been fine she just finds a bit of shade when to hot, if she gets to hot then i take her over to the tap and give her a shower, which she loves, or find a lake or river for her to take a dip.

if you do take her just keep her very cool if it gets to hot , fans and showers are good, we took ours to Oleron last year and it was over 34 and she was fine 


John


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Bringing rabbits*

We were not sure about what to do with our elderly house rabbit when we came away. Got a few replies on here including one that said we were selfish and cruel ???? still hurts.

But again no kennels and no one to look after.............he is part of the family and so he came too.............and he's still here travelling 18 months later......in fact I think it has rejuvenated him, as it has us.

I have no doubt he will enjoy his last days with us, who he knows and trusts than any other option.............to say nothing about the enjoyment we get from his being here............and of course he is spoilt rotten with fans and ice packs when necessary..........and individually selected grasses from every cycle ride.

You can only do your best...................he will know that.


----------



## scrinchy (Jul 17, 2007)

We had an old rescue collie. We got her when she was 11. She was frightened of everything for eighteen months. But in the van she was as happy as larry. We decided that the close living with us when she knew exactly where we were all the time suited her! We took her to Spain and France. She was travel sick in a car but not the motorhome. An old dog who needs care is a bit limiting at times but I'd say go and do what you can and you'll be happy.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont have a pet  

If I did though I would definitely take it. I always end up healthier when touring long term abroad. Perhaps pets do to. The motorhome dogs you come across on aires in France certainly seem happy.

Go for it. Better he sees a bit of France and some nice weather in his old age than rainy old England!


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Definitely go for it. We'd never had a dog until last year and he's a year old now. He comes everywhere in the motorhome with us and has his own passport. He is much happier with us and I would continue to bring him to the very end. Your dog will be fine so long as it has you


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You may well find a bit of warm weather is just what his old joints need

There are ways of cooling dogs as has been pointed out and dogs like us benefit from new horizons

If he loves the motorhome then he won't care which country you are in

Go for it and enjoy 

Aldra


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Our menagerie runs to 4 dogs ranging from 1year to 13. All love to travel. One of our old dogs, who died aged 17, travelled right up until her last year. When we had the motorhome they rode on the fixed bed and when we stopped they lay on the dashboard, watching the world go by. Big dashboard small dogs.


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

thanks everyone for your replies, it's helped a lot. we always took our dogs with us on holiday in the van. One of them, who was only 8' got cancer, but she still came as she seemed not too bad at the time. Halfway through the hols she had a massive internal bleed and had to be put to sleep. the vet in Rothbury was wonderful, and they kept her in their freezer until we went home and could collect her. So the worst happened and we coped with it. Was, just a bit worried that it would be too much for the current oldie and would precipitate something bad, but listening to your thoughts confirms that he would be OK. That's why we thought end of the year rather than summer.

cheers everyone!
Lesley and Dave


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

We take our two Jack Russells al over Europe, they can bark in several languages now. :lol:


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Have a great time
So long as the pooch is happy and content go for it.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

If your dog is fine with travel, then Europe should be no problem, especially if you use the tunnel.

Our present dog, adopted by us after he was abandoned outside a campsite in portugal, has gone thousands of miles with us since we took him in 18 months ago.

Our previous dog, a spaniel, had to be tranquillised before we could take her to Cornwall! It all depends on the dog. Some like travel, some don't. But if they do, the country makes no difference. Have fun.


----------



## jayjay1 (Jul 19, 2014)

*elderly dog abroad*

Our 14 year old Gordon Setter is a seasoned traveller, and his last trip was to Sicily in March. He does suffer with the heat, but we douse him down when it's hot and he likes laying in the shade of the van in a breeze. If you don't have air cond, do you have a fan you could play on him ?
Also you say it's your first trip away with him, does he have a current rabies certificate and microchip ? IF NOT YOU WILL NOT BE ABLE TO BRING HIM BACK TO THE UK. See the requirements here:
https://www.gov.uk/take-pet-abroad


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

I have a 7yo lab and she goes everywhere with me except in a moving van. She cannot see out the window so we may have to sort out a cage of some sort so that we can secure her in a seat and that may resolve the issue.


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Took Milo to get his rabies shot and microchip today, he wasn't happy about the size of the microchip needle! We intend to go to France in December for the winter, maybe in the south, although the list of diseases from ticks the vet gave us sounds horrendous, but he won't be wandering far, walks are more of an amble these days. This will be the first time we have been abroad in the van, and am really looking forward to it.

Lesley


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Roverdave said:


> Took Milo to get his rabies shot and microchip today, he wasn't happy about the size of the microchip needle! We intend to go to France in December for the winter, maybe in the south, although the list of diseases from ticks the vet gave us sounds horrendous, but he won't be wandering far, walks are more of an amble these days. This will be the first time we have been abroad in the van, and am really looking forward to it.
> 
> Lesley


Just make sure you get him a Scalibor collar before you leave and he will be fine.

Mike


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

As has been said as long as he's with his pack he will be happy. We never think about it ,when we travel the dog (down to one now) goes with us.


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes, the vet said to get a collar a week before we go.

Cheers
Lesley


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

The French love dogs NO BANS in restaurants etc ,once when it was RED HOT about 42 c we were in a climate controlled car with Jolie our 9 year old lab, we stopped at a restaurant the waiter INSISTED on giving said pooch cool water before he would even talk to us CEST MAGNIFIQUE bring it over remember the last years are so so precious be a pack :wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The only thing I would add is if you use the scalibor collar 

Make sure that you don't overdose buy using another product

We used the collar and a another product to cover all eventualities

Shadow was like a dog gone mad and we had to remove the collar

Speak to your vet

There is a new product Vectra 3D

But again take the advice of a vet before combining treatments

And also you need to consider where you are going and how prevalent is the particular ticks etc at that time if year

We went to the Welsh coast and found ticks on Shadow 8O 

Aldra


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks Aldra, we will talk to him nearer the time. It's been a bad year for ticks (here in Scotland), we've removed no end from Milo. But although they can carry lymes disease here, the ones abroad (according to the vet) can carry much worse things, so we'll take no chances.

Cheers
Lesley


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Quite right Lesley,

But he is an old dog, so make sure you don't accidentally overdose him

And as you say he is unlikely to be rushing through the undergrowth :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

France is very dog (and motorhome) friendly and vets are easily located and less expensive than the UK (or so I am lead to believe but will find out for sure I suspect in the next few weeks..... - not that I am giving hints...... but tomorrow we are going to have a little look......)

I also would suggest the North - Brittany is brilliant with lots of wide open space and lots of large beaches to play around on - and the dog could too if he wants.......

Dave


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Brittany sounds nice, but we are going mid dec to mid February, so are really looking for a bit of sun. We've always had dogs (five Scotties in a caravan) so always holidayed in the UK. Milo is our only dog now, and since we just retired figured we'd all like a winter away from east coast wind and snow. This will be our first trip abroad so we're alternately nervous and excited. I'd heard France is very dog friendly, though places up here in Scotland are beginning to cotton on to the fact that tourists who spend money also have dogs and to let them into the restaurant boosts their takings.
Cheers
Lesley


----------



## Gailey (Jul 23, 2013)

So good to hear all your posts on this subject.
Our girls are 9 1/2 and 11 and I am concerned about Zara, our older girl - as whilst she seems a spring chicken in comparison she's mainly GSD and her legs give her problems. I tried to get a passport for her years ago too and she failed the "rabies test", which is a concern too - albeit I understand the repeat bloods aren't mandatory now.
I must say that we'd resigned ourselves to UK for that reason...but will maybe now think of venturing further afield??
Gailx


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Our old girly failed the rabies titre test years ago. We just had a second vaccination and she passed. If you wanted to be certain of immunity now you could always ask for a rabies titre test to be sure.


----------

